# ISW releases "Acoustic Revolutions" 280+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops. Available now for $1



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 13, 2010)

*Acoustic Revolutions: vol. 1. Adult Contemporary Guitar Loops* is the newest library from Impact Soundworks, designed and edited by composer, producer and guitarist Jimmy "Big Giant Circles" Hinson. As the first in a series of acoustic loop libraries, *Acoustic Revolutions* represents the ever-popular adult contemporary genre, and was designed for the working composer and songwriter with a variety of tempos, keys and chord progressions. Jimmy brings his experience as a TV composer with hundreds of cues under his belt for hit shows on networks like HGTV, WE, DIY and Animal Planet, among others. You may also know his music from a little video game called Mass Effect 2 or Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix. 

*Product Page Here (w/ all demos + features)*
*http://impactsoundworks.com/products/instrumental/acoustic-revolutions-vol-1*

What makes this collection great? For one, it's the only one of its kind where all loops have been performed in unique, *non-standard tuning*, enabling *rich chords*, progressions, and harmonies that just are not possible on a single guitar otherwise. Next, it divides the loops into highly useful construction-like sets according to tempo, style, and key, thus eliminating wasted time spent previewing loops that don't even fit your project. And finally, for the modern composer and songwriter, there are some beautiful modern progressions and patterns that will keep you grounded in the modern edge of acoustic music in the style of artists like the Goo Goo Dolls, Dave Matthews, Vertical Horizon, etc.

This collection is great for anyone working on modern pop, AC, easy listening or soft rock productions, but it's also a fantastic tool for TV composers. We understand the need for high-quality, FLEXIBLE loops that do not require excessive trimming or mixing, as well as the need for sounds that match modern trends. If you're looking to add the right acoustic edge to your tracks, check this one out.

*Features*:

* Gorgeous, crisp, clean acoustic guitar tone with no harsh compression or EQ
* Recorded in stereo with a blend of high-end DI and tube mic warmth
* 280+ carefully edited, highly usable loops in total
* Intuitive file organization saving you wasted time looking for the *right* loops.
* Several intuitively recorded loops that can provide a clean start and a seamless loop simultaneously
* Various single chord strums, muted chugs and harmonics
* Tempos include 80, 90, 95, 100, 130, 140 and 180bpm
* Time signatures include 3/4, 4/4, 4/4 swing and 6/8
* Bonus processed & effected loops and noises
* WAV format, easily usable and editable in ANY sequencer or sampler

*Demos*:

Jimmy Hinson - "http://www.biggiantcircles.com/acousticrevolutions/AcousticRevolutions_demo_FieldsOfGreen.mp3 (Fields of Green)": To the composer, a great example of a feel-good underscore cue featuring Acoustic Revolutions mixed with light synths and percussion. To the songwriter, these loops may lay the groundwork for an emotional ballad, like the following track:

Jimmy Hinson - "http://www.biggiantcircles.com/acousticrevolutions/AcousticRevolutions_demo_Drift.mp3 (Drift)": A great example of how an entire vocal song can be constructed using progressions from one of the loop sets.

Jimmy Hinson - "http://www.biggiantcircles.com/acousticrevolutions/AcousticRevolutions_demo_PerkMeUp.mp3 (Perk Me Up)": An instrument track using 100% dry loops from Acoustic Revolutions. No fx found here! 

Jimmy Hinson - "Carefree": This uses many of the same loops as "Perk Me Up", this is a great example of how well the loops blend with a full "band".

Jimmy Hinson - "http://www.biggiantcircles.com/acousticrevolutions/AcousticRevolutions_demo_SomethingMore.mp3 (Something More)": Layers of beautiful suspensions, slides and unique intervals can convey anxiety or determination. Your lyrics would decide which.

Jimmy Hinson - "http://www.biggiantcircles.com/acousticrevolutions/AcousticRevolutions_demo_AcousticAlchemy.mp3 (Acoustic Alchemy)": Processed, mangled and warped loops are also included in the library, and can create some very fun and interesting rhythms and textures like this.

*Price and Availability*

*Acoustic Revolutions* is http://impactsoundworks.com/products/instrumental/acoustic-revolutions-vol-1 (available on our web store) as an instant digital download for *$19!* through Black Friday, and will go up to *$25* after that.

Feel free to post your questions, comments or feedback here!

ps. Download a free set of demo loops by http://impactsoundworks.com/productdemos/Acoustic_Revolutions_vol_1_Demo.rar (clicking right here)!


----------



## linzjones (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*

I'll take it!

So, uh, yeah. When's it come out? 

:?:


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 14, 2010)

Good catch! Fixed that link. As for release date, we don't have one set in stone yet, but it should be by the end of this month for sure.


----------



## madbulk (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*

deal.
only listened to the first example.


----------



## midphase (Nov 14, 2010)

You've got the right product at the right price...my question is...are these ACID-ized .Wav files that can be easily imported into Apple Loops for us Mac users? Or are they also .rex ready for easy import into Stylus RMX?

To me these formats when it comes to loops are must haves so I hope you guys will consider taking a bit of extra time to add the Metadata to the files which in turn will make using your product a lot more enjoyable and streamlined.

Thanks!


----------



## autopilot (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^ wot he said.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 14, 2010)

Our plan thus far has been to provide the files as WAVs with slice markers and tempo information which basically every program can import and read from. However, we'd love to do REX as well, primarily for the benefit of RMX users (which... we are )


----------



## Blackster (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*

Library sounds great, I'm in


----------



## Pietro (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*

Hm... Cool loops, but am I the only one hearing serious phasing in the guitar recordings?

- Piotr


----------



## biggiantcircles (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for the great feedback so far 

To answer a few questions, the files are all acidized, they should load easily into your project and tempo. Naturally though, they are recorded in certain tempos that can only be sped up or slowed down so far to maintain their realism 

As for phasing, there shouldn't be any except maybe on the track "Carefree" which I did actually throw a mild effect on the lead arpeggio. The other possibility of what you are hearing might be that every one of these loops has been recorded in unique tunings which in some cases multiple strings might be tuned to the same note, giving them that unique, and possibly somewhat phasey effect. Otherwise, they sound fine to me? 

We're kicking the idea around of adding rx2 files, because I'd love to be able to use them in stylus, but we'll see. The idea is to release this sooner than later, and that might set it back a bit. Another idea is we might go ahead and release the wavs and then do the rex conversions etc and release an update later on.

At any rate, thanks to all of you again for the feedback!

-Jimmy


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*

+1 for releasing first version w/o rex, then adding them as an update.

Nice sounding stuff guys!

Mr A


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*

+1 rex files
stylus user


----------



## Pietro (Nov 15, 2010)

biggiantcircles @ Mon Nov 15 said:


> As for phasing, there shouldn't be any except maybe on the track "Carefree" which I did actually throw a mild effect on the lead arpeggio. The other possibility of what you are hearing might be that every one of these loops has been recorded in unique tunings which in some cases multiple strings might be tuned to the same note, giving them that unique, and possibly somewhat phasey effect. Otherwise, they sound fine to me?



Thanks for your reply.

I don't know, I'm listening on my headphones, and those guitars (in all demos) sound like if they were playing from behind. Like a bad mic setting.

Maybe it's just me, but it's worth checking.

- Piotr


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*

Oh yeah, REX!

I'll bet there are a large percentage of Stylus owners here on this forum. Make yourself some new friends. 

.


----------



## Justus (Nov 16, 2010)

Pietro @ Tue Nov 16 said:


> I don't know, I'm listening on my headphones, and those guitars (in all demos) sound like if they were playing from behind. Like a bad mic setting.



Pietro, you always seem to hear weird things in recordings.
I am not sure if you have fantastic ears or terrible ears. I hope the first one! :wink:
I'll check the phasing later on headphones.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*

nice product with good price points.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*

+1 for REX2, as a matter of fact, +1 for RMX-formatted. Always worth an eetra buck to me to have something simply load into Stylus without fussing.


----------



## Ed (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome price, and I would definitely by it if it had REX.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*



NYC Composer @ Tue Nov 16 said:


> +1 for REX2, as a matter of fact, +1 for RMX-formatted. Always worth an eetra buck to me to have something simply load into Stylus without fussing.




Couldn't agree on the REX2 options. Have you guys, though, seen 'playback' issues with such libraries (acoustic guitar) in RMX. The 'warbling' just seems to be too noticeable (even within 10-15% range of tempo.) I often find that Cubendo does a much better job of timestretching. Workflow and auditioning is much slower but the end result typically better.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*



Rob Elliott @ Tue Nov 16 said:


> NYC Composer @ Tue Nov 16 said:
> 
> 
> > +1 for REX2, as a matter of fact, +1 for RMX-formatted. Always worth an eetra buck to me to have something simply load into Stylus without fussing.
> ...



You might be right about the REX2 time stretching ( I haven't used acoustic guitar loops in Stylus), but Cubase 5's polyphonic time stretching is dreadful. It is my major complaint with the program. Try an acoustic guitar-warbles, glitches, un-useable.

*edit*: BUT-I haven't used Acid-ized wavs-do they work in Cubase Mac, are they better?


----------



## biggiantcircles (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*

More excellent feedback guys, still much appreciated. I'll definitely be doing some rex/RMX formats then. I will say though, it looks like we're definitely going to release the wavs first, because we really would like to get the library circulating as soon as possible, and doing the conversions (well) will take some time. But your voices have been heard, and we'll make it a reality. 

As for "warbling" yeah, that's unfortunately something I've run across in most of the acoustic loops I've ever tried, be they wav, aif, RMX, rex, whatever. I wish there were a better way to stretch them without it being so obvious, but for now I'm not sure what else can be done. Maybe one day someone will figure out a really really good time-stretching algorithm for that 

*edit* 

Also, since this is volume 1, depending on how well it does, we'd love to do additional sets, and maybe even include additional tempos and keys for existing loops so that time-stretching won't be as big of an issue at all.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - $19!*

[quote:83b417a9d5="Rob Elliott @ Tue Nov 16, 2010 3:24 pm"][quote:83b417a9d5="NYC Composer @ Tue Nov 16, 2010 1:03 pm"]+1 for REX2, as a matter of fact, +1 for RMX-formò     Å<”     Å<Á     ÅO.     ÅOº     Åc0     Åjv     Åk     Ål¸     Å     Åy     ÅšÞ     Å›'     Å£N     Å£     Å¤D     Å¤¦     Å§     Å§f     Å©G     Å©•     Å»®     Å¼à     ÅÔ×     ÅÕT     ÅÖd     ÅÖ¦     ÅÛ     Æ¯     ÆZ     ÆÞ     Æ)·     Æ)â     Æ/”     Æ/É     Æ0     Æ0C     Æ7Š     Æ7¤     Æ7À     Æ7Õ     Æ8     Æ8     Æ8q     Æ8–     Æ9·     Æ9Ä     Æ9ñ     Æ:!     Æ:s     Æ:     ÆL     ÆL}     Æ]      Æ])     Æ™¿     Æš³     Æ¯     Æ¯0     Æ±\     Æ±{     Æ¸ƒ     Æ¸³     ÆÆâ     ÆÇ      ÆÈ     ÆÈA     ÆÔ     ÆÔò     ÆÚÊ     ÆÚÙ     Æß&     Æß‚     Æá     Æá°     Æô£     Æô»     ÆöM     Æöe     Æü²     ÆüÏ     Æýu     ÆýÞ     Ç     ÇG


----------



## lulgje (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: ISW announces "Acoustic Revolutions", 270+ gorgeous, clean acoustic guitar loops - Preorder for $19!*

Just pre-ordered, sounds great.

Looking forward to the update (rex2 and so on).


----------



## Justus (Nov 23, 2010)

Kerry, do you think that it is easy to add these loops to an existing song?
Or is it rather about building a new song out of the loops?


----------



## Justus (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks, Kerry! That helped a lot.


----------



## biggiantcircles (Nov 24, 2010)

Kerry thanks for the feedback and the kind words, very much appreciated!

Thanks also to each of you who have had bought or shared interest or suggestions in Acoustic Revolutions, you guys are great!


----------



## Ed (Nov 25, 2010)

Just bought this as a project came up. Now I dont usually like using anything like this and I'm not very fluent in guitar pop stuff - whatever. However I find this very very usefull. Plenty of different chords that fit together really well, its well played and it does sound gorgeous. 

It will be even more usefull with REX, even just Kontakt for wav's would be usefull (its quicker than sorting out wav files) 

All I can suggest aside from Stylus abilities is to make sure there's* even more *variations with it. There is nothing worse than finding a perfect loop but then having only a few select options, like a lack of other chords or different phrases if its a ethnic flute phrase. Even more "strum" options would be really useful. You can never have too much choice in something like this I think  Oh, and more FX'd stuff would be really cool.

With this library I feel like I can construct something that sounds more "mine", even though its just loops. When in tight deadlines of TV this is going to be a great asset because I cant play guitar (sad face)

I look forward to Volume 2.  Please also make other loops at the same/similar tempo's as other's so we can use them potentially in the same track.

EDIT: One thing that could be better, i can hear the metronome a little in some of short strum samples. I doubt it would be a problem in the mix but it could be quieter.


----------



## adg21 (Dec 18, 2010)

'adult contemporary' I was expecting something more raunchy


----------

